# Compound FITA Form



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Close to a year ago I went back to compound fita from recurve and have been honing my form. The question I have is feet position.

When recurving my stance was 90° to the target, so I simply adopted this for compound, but just a few days ago have opened my stance just a bit. Seems to be ok but want more input from those in the know.

Cheers 
Steve. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Many compound archers look for their natural point of aim. Come to full draw, aim, close your eyes and execute the shot. Adjust your foot position so that you are hitting the center of the target. This is also interrelated with your draw length. If you change your DL, but not your feet, you will hit left or right depending on which way you changed your DL.

There is more on this in Tom Dorigati's book "Proactive Archery". Tom is AT member, field14.


----------

